# Fishermen's Casting Tournament



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

*Sportcast USA invites you to our Inaugural Fishermen's Casting Tournament on June 17, 2006. *
It will be held in Evesham (Marlton) N.J. (detailed directions at the bottom of this post).

Registration begins at 8:00 AM.
Registration will be closed when 100 participants are entered.

*Seminars and demonstrations throughout the day. Nick Meyer from Breakaway USA will be here discussing Breakaway's Long Distance Fishing System and introducing the newest rod in the Breakaway lineup, the 8&bait HDX.*

*ENTRY FEES:*

_INDIVIDUAL CASTER ADULT:_ $10.00 this fee allows you to compete in the individual division in all events.

_INDIVIDUAL CASTER YOUTH (under 17y.o.):_ $5.00 this fee allows you to compete in the individual division in all events.

_TEAM COMPETITION:_ Registration for optional and separate team division will be $20.00 additional per team.

*FOUR CASTING COMPETITIONS FOR DISTANCE*

*PLEASE NOTE*
_ Organizers are planning on four events with each event having 3 casts. It is our prerogative to adjust this or any aspect of the competitions for logistical reasons, i.e., time constraints or weather _

_*Large Bait and Weight*_ - rig must conform to below qualifications. 
_*2oz Metal*_ - Use supplied AOK TACKLE "T-HEX" 
_*Plug Casting*_- Wood or Plastic, caster's choice, *NO HOOKS*.
_*Small Bait and Weight*_ - rig must conform to below qualifications.

Again, each of the above competitions are also team events competing for separate prize. Teams shall consist of 5 members and will incur an additional $20.00 registration fee. Teams must be registered by 9:00AM. Team scores will be tabulated by combining each member's longest cast in each competition. The scores for each competition will be combined again to determine the "all around score" for the team. This score will be used to award prize.

*AWARDS / PRIZES*

Monetary awards will be given out in the following divisions:

*MALE*
1st place 4 event total
$100.00

*FEMALE*
1st place 4 event total
$100.00

*TEAM*
1st place 4 event total
$200.00

*YOUTH PRIZE*
1st place 4 event total
Rod and Reel combo 


*BASIC RULES*:

ALL HOOKS MUST BE REMOVED FROM PLUGS

THE USE OF A SHOCKLEADER IS MANDATED: FORMULA IS 10LBS OF BREAK STRENGTH FOR EACH OUNCE OF LEAD OR LURE BEING CAST.

MAIN LINE MUST BE A MINIMUM OF 10LB TEST FOR MONOFILAMENT 14LB TEST FOR BRAID.

*"BAIT & WEIGHT" RULES:*:

No weight restrictions. simulated bait will be provided.

The rig used in the Small Bait and Large Bait competitions must conform to the following:

Dropper, Fishfinder and Clip-Down / Pulley rigs are permitted. The rig's main strand (swivel to sinker) must meet shockleader strength. The hook leader may be any lb. test but must be at least four inches long. Fishfinder rigs must have a minimum 4 inch hook leader.

Clipdown / pulley rigs are permitted, they must conform with the above 4 inch minimum leader qualification also.

*CLICK HERE* FOR A FULL DETAILING OF THE RULES

*DIRECTIONS*

From points south; take I-295 North, exit at 34A for Rt 70-E. Take RT 70-E for 3.1 miles to Marlton (Olga's Diner) Circle, follow directions below.

From points north and NJ Turnpike; take I-295 South , exit at 38A for Rt 73-S (Turnpike exit 4). Take Rt 73-S for 3.5 miles to Marlton (Olga's Diner) Circle, follow directions below.

Rt 70 East for 2.25 miles to N. Elmwood Rd. -- make right,
N. Elmwood for 6/10ths mile to E. Main St / Tuckerton Rd -- make left
E. Main St / Tuckerton Rd for 9/10ths mile, look for large field on left, turn left on the dirt drive.

Actual address is; 1015 Tuckerton Road, Marlton, N.J. 
*Google Map Page*


*SPONSORS*
Breakaway USA
Sufix
AOK Tackle
Rolling Tackle Box

Food and beverages will be provided at additional cost.

For additional information:

*Fisherman's Casting Tournament Web Page*


----------

